# Mobikwik. Fraud and Deceit.



## toad_frog09 (Apr 2, 2014)

I have been a regular internet user since last 5-6 years, and an avid online shopper since last three years, trusting my money with websites that have never let me down.

This one website, mobikwik.com has given me headache and pains that can compensate for all my good experiences turning me into a narcissistic cynical of a person who now suspects every money related website with a narrow eye.

It all started around 45 days ago. My BSNL 3g Recharge ran out, and as the bsnl.co.in website was not responding that specific moment, so I googled and this one recharge.oneindia.com website showed up. Not thinking too much, I went ahead with the usual proceedings to make an online recharge of rupees 561 which showed to be successful.

Nothing out of the extraordinary here except that it wasn't. I contacted oneindia.com and it redirected me to mobikwik, which powered the former. I called the CC and he confirmed that the recharge was indeed not successful and hence refunded my money. But here's the catch, it didn't refund into my bank account as it is supposed to but instead into a "mobikwik wallet" like the steam wallet where one can store money to make further purchases without being redirected to bank.

Being a old and lonely person who has no one to talk to, I wanted my money back into my bank where I could use it for more crucial purposes like buying videogames, so I called them again. They told me to open a ticket and I did.

A fine lady named Mamta emailed me and asked me for my Valid Id proof (dont know why). What follows is my reply and here's how it all went.

If you read it till bottom (I hope you did) you can probably understand my agony. I called then several times but you can well enought predict what came the reply (it was an automated voice recording followed by a complete silence)

The little cherry on top of the dungcake excuse of a website is that when I try to log in throught the mobile app it gives: Wallet locked!. Your wallet found suspicious by the payment gateway. please write to mywallet.mobikwik.com for wallet reactivation.

I can't even...you dont...I....I just want to crawl into a corner, hug my knees and cry. Just cry.

They might as well just show a small limp di*k as an error with "This is you, and you know as good as we do that your money is ours." written below. Sigh*

tl;dr
So folks, My money is stuck in a fraud obnoxious website's wallet, where they will neither refund it, nor will they let me use it, nor will they let me tell them how I am going to travel to Gurgaon, Haryana, find each and every person who is associated with that website, go to their house and simply slaughter their spouses, children and pets with that deep content one rarely has these days.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 2, 2014)

whoa, you sound dangerous.
tough luck. have some patience next time.


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2014)

I chuckled at this line


> where I could use it for more crucial purposes like buying videogames



Good luck dude. Its a shame that not all companies are customer centric.


----------



## snap (Apr 2, 2014)

goodluck on your journey


----------



## toad_frog09 (Apr 2, 2014)

While I do appreciate your wishes, I was expecting if someone would suggest me how I should proceed now. I just can't let them have my money. Its typical extortion.


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 2, 2014)

Successor of timtara


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 2, 2014)

Complain on their facebook,twitter page in public.Troll them hard about you concern.They will revert.


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 2, 2014)

@OP:If everything fails try to recharge one more time using wallet money.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 2, 2014)

toad_frog09 said:


> Being a old and lonely person who has no one to talk to, I wanted my money back into my bank where I could use it for more crucial purposes like buying videogames, so I called them again. They told me to open a ticket and I did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nice write up 



toad_frog09 said:


> nor will they let me tell them how I am going to travel to Gurgaon, Haryana, find each and every person who is associated with that website, go to their house and simply slaughter their spouses, children and pets with that deep content one rarely has these days.



 

goodluck with the repo, mate.


----------



## Flash (Apr 2, 2014)

There are some good reviews about Akosha.com, try complaining there. 
Sad to hear about your experience.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Apr 2, 2014)

New update. I just finally got my call through their CC (after 1 of them put me on permanent hold). I was redirected to a fine gentleman named Faisal who spoke to me in Hindi. He told me that he was aware how my 1 month old ticket is still unresolved. He said that the login issue was not a big deal and he would resolve the current locked wallet and I would be able to log into my wallet within next one hour. I was. I made a data recharge, it failed. Then I made a call recharge of rupees 500 and 60, which were fortunately successful.

Although, I would have preferred a refund, its still fine that I atleast got my money back.


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 2, 2014)

1 rupee loss


----------



## Flash (Apr 2, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> 1 rupee loss


Service charge.. :/


----------



## toad_frog09 (Apr 2, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> 1 rupee loss



That's what I spend my entire afternoon crying about. I spend 

Now I have rupees 572 in my mobile account and I literally spend less than 30 rupees per month on calls and messaging.
Still its better mine than someone else's.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Apr 3, 2014)

Very sad to read ur problem.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 3, 2014)

generally all netbanking has built-in prepaid recharge 
why to trust this fraud sites then
I use Kotak for recharge


----------



## toad_frog09 (Apr 3, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> generally all netbanking has built-in prepaid recharge
> why to trust this fraud sites then
> I use Kotak for recharge



Infact, all call service providers have their own recharge portals like pay.airtel.com etc.
I always use bsnl's own service to recharge, which as I told before was down that very day.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2014)

Hmm, Mobiwik gifted me ₹ 50 yesterday. I have been continuously using them for past six months, never had any problem. However I will keep the OP in my mind. I don't believe anyone anyway, when it's about these payment apss like Mobiwik, Paytm, Ezeepay etc.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2014)

toad_frog09 said:


> Infact, all call service providers have their own recharge portals like pay.airtel.com etc.
> I always use bsnl's own service to recharge, which as I told before was down that very day.



Ya I know but u shud have used banking site at that time what I meant to say


----------

